# Any video footage of M6R Morbark in action?



## Chris75 (Nov 20, 2009)

I've seen footage of the old 6" Morbark that made it look underpowered.
See here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfcoPkAAboQ

Compared to the clip of the Bandit 65XP which rips through everything quite easily.
See here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=himCc89qPZE

Is the new M6R drum style chipper going to be better than the bandit or similar to the old morbark?? The spec sheet for the M6R is here http://morbark.com/Equipment/SpecSheets/M6R.pdf


----------



## treeoperations (Nov 20, 2009)

ur link to specs page is wrong buddy.

i own a 65aw and i think youd struggle to find a better 6 inch machine.

if i was buying another 6inch chipper it would just be a new bandit so i could have the new bells and whistles. forget the morbark buy a bandit


----------



## Chris75 (Nov 20, 2009)

treeoperations said:


> ur link to specs page is wrong buddy.
> 
> i own a 65aw and i think youd struggle to find a better 6 inch machine.
> 
> if i was buying another 6inch chipper it would just be a new bandit so i could have the new bells and whistles. forget the morbark buy a bandit



Woops. Fixed now.


----------



## Chris75 (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts?
Will a drum perform better than a disc with a similar powered engine?


----------



## treeoperations (Nov 24, 2009)

Chris75 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts?
> Will a drum perform better than a disc with a similar powered engine?



i wouldnt think so mate, on the bigger chippers discs will #### all over a drum, with same power, the advantage of a drum is when your feeding nasty crotchy limbs they feed better and chips more uniform.


----------



## kiwidiesel (Nov 24, 2009)

Love the Bandit 65 diesel. Easy to move around and get into tight areas saving lots of dragging and has the power to handle most situations. Also bullet proof design requiring little maintenance which the average home mechanic can perform. Just keep it greased and keep it sharp and it will reward you.


----------



## chips_r_flying (Nov 30, 2009)

I think the videos say it all!!! The Morbark appeared to take all day to chip a 6" tree, the Bandit didn't even have the auto feed kick on.


----------



## Chris75 (Dec 1, 2009)

chips_r_flying said:


> I think the videos say it all!!! The Morbark appeared to take all day to chip a 6" tree, the Bandit didn't even have the auto feed kick on.



That was the old style disc Morbark. The new one is a drum, that's why I wanted to know if it was better.


----------



## TreeFrogTC (Nov 5, 2011)

Ill post a video once mine comes in, I cant stand disc chippers due to the high maintenance and down time involved, at least when dull the drum gets the job finished. Wow there still arent any vids and the thread is 2 yrs old I hope I didnt make a mistake buying this, o well I can allways do like I did with my old 6"disc use the crap out of it for a year then sell it for 1k less then purchase price, 1k isnt bad for a 1yr rental.


----------



## TreeFrogTC (Jan 11, 2012)

Still no video but we got the machine into service, it performs a lot better then the 6"disc they had before. The infeed system is more aggressive for sure and feeds faster but with a 27hp engine the autofeed still kicks in more then I would like, variable feed speed option works well for this issue. They should beef up this machine to a 50+hp unit that takes 9" with a bigger frame, this would be the ideal small/mid size chipper but for now we will work with what we can get.


----------



## TreeFrogTC (Jun 10, 2012)

(old post was 2days after we got the machine shipped)

This machine is garbage!!! The chipper drum shaft broke after 4hours of operation, they shipped it with a bent feed roller shaft which happened during manufacturing, I was told that this should not affect performance and no effort was made to help replace this defective part. Chipper has no blower and dosent even fill a truck much of the debris lands on the road between the truck and the chipper and clogs up when any leafy material gets put through it. Thus far it has been faster for my small tree and shrub crew to just stuff the branches into the back of the truck instead of unclogging the chipper 3-5 times a day.

Morbark Inc. offered a trade in for the m8d but I don't have 45 days to wait for a replacement so I bought the 44hp Bandit model 75xp which was in town and ready to work and make money not cost money. I asked for cash back trade in from Morbark Inc. and my call has yet to be returned. They better do something if they wish to keep a loyal customer, this is the 4th machine we have custom ordered new from the factory and hopefully not the last depending on how they handle this issue. Word gets around and I have convinced other buddies to go Morbark they can be unconvinced. 

Morbark please stop making this machine until you rethink this terrible design, put a bigger motor on it, bigger frame and tires, change the discharge design and put an impeller fan on the machine like the bigger drum chippers so that it can actually fill a truck to the roof and not barf a pile of chips onto the road or plug up and cause down time.


----------

